# My Hive Swarmed, My Neighbors Freaked



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

i used to live on LI....where on LI do you live?


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

"Gee officer, I don't have any idea what they are talking about, as
you can see, my bees are right here, and they certainly aren't
bothering anyone. ...Could it be that my neighbors are a bit
excitable, and had a little too much to drink over the holidays?"

"Gosh, was anyone stung? ...No, you say? Well, that's good.
So what exactly was their complaint? That something flew
over their house, something that they thought was some bees?
I'm not sure I can help you with that, as both birds and bees
tend to fly where they want to fly, ya know".


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If they don't like bees, they should be happy the bees left.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

dude.... you have 1 1/2 acres of land? Screw your neibors. It is YOUR land. 

DO NOT CANCEL YOUR NUC ORDER. Get those nucs and put them on YOUR LAND!!!! 

With that type ofl and, I wouldnt even consider whay mey neibors thought.

There are some things you can do... maybe type up some information and give it to them with a bottle of honey. Maybe build a net fence around the bees. Talk with X about it. If you want more inforamtion form X, let me know and I will send you his email. He built a net fence and it works great. 

But seriously, it is YOUR LAND.


----------



## Rob S (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds very exciting to watch a swarm drifting at rooftop level. I would like to see a video of that. I am on a slim (less than 1/3rd) acre in the city with neighbors close by. I know one neighbor has seen my hive but he has said nothing so I'm ok so far. This hive is very gentle and has been there since Mar 06. My other (new weak) hive is about 60 ft away. All my birdbaths have 10-20 bees during the day. Me and my 8yr old kid spend a lot of time out in the yard and have not been stung this year. My springer spanial got stung in the head and it was a swollen sight to see.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

"X" ?

Keith


----------



## wade (Apr 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear stories like this Kevin. It makes me appreciate my neighbors, I live in an urban area too. Never anything but love and support after 3 years now.

First thing to do Kevin, is find out what the law is there. They vary some, but there aren't too many areas that prohibit all bees, especially when you have 1 1/2 acres. If you're within the law, then pretend that this troublemaker doesn't exist.


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

If your in farm country on 1.5 acres, your good to go. 

too bad your neighbors are so panicky.

I would not cancel my order for nucs cause of that.

I'm with the other poster. screw em. Not a polite thing to say but its reality.

I think you're fretting something you shouldn't.


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

Thats pretty funny Jim F.,i suppose thats one way the situation could be handled... Thanks guys for your comments and ideas...It was an amazing sight to see, that swarm, but i still have a hive with bees working.
I'm going to inspect the hive tomorrow morning.Hopefully a new queen is being raised, or already on duty. I have so much to learn...


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

It's a touchy situation. We don't know the local ordinances, so we can't say keep them or move them. You might be forced to move them.

I would look to a local farmer or hunter/land-owner who knows the value of pollination and ask them if you can locate hives on their land, in exchange for the free pollination you will provide them. Say a 16 x 24 plot somewhere close for easy access but out of sight of the general public. This does two things, first it gives you an alternate plan in case you have to move them and gives you a location to expand without ticking off your neighbor. It's what I would do.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

1 and half acres....what, this causes immunity?

Most townships around here, stipulate that any, lets say that with some emphasis......ANY agriculture enterprise, whether pigs, horses or even bees, a homeowner must have a minimum of 10 acres.


Keven, it would be in your interst to stop by the local township office and get a zoning map and ordinance book. Each state, county, township, etc., is different. Know what you might be up against. Some townships have never regulated bees. Never had too. Many cover such items with broad "catch all" items.

I'm not sure in a state like New York, if just brushing this off with "screw you" comments will get you far.

Contact the local bee club, the state apiary inspector program, and the state agriculture department. See what kind of past problems were dealt with and if any support can be gathered.

Many items like this are resolved with some invitations of concerned residence and local township supervisors to visit your backyard.. Many are not aware how passive beekeeping can be, or the importance.

Take the high road. You will be better off by it in the long run.

Good luck.


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

Jeffzhear,thats a good idea...where i live was almost all corn and potatoe country since i can remember, now its mostly built up, but there are still areas of sizable acreage that may be accessible. Most certainly something to check out and pursue. 
BjornBee, i agree with you, i don't think a Screw You way of thinking will get me very far, and i really would rather get along with my neighbors and people in general...I intend to speak to ordinance officers of the town after the holidays so i know where i stay before doing anything, like getting more bees...I do perfer to be a uniter,not a divider....getting along on a grassroots level with all our neighbors can go a long ways in healing our nation and making us a better people....thanks for your support and comments everyone...i just want to do the right thing, while enjoying my bees....


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Love what Jim Fishcer (CS?) had to say. I can match you story for story on this, as I "used to be" an urban bee keeper. In Franklin County Ohio, If you have 1 acre or more, bees are allowed, otherwise you could have problems if a neighbor complains... (I have less than 1 acre, found a new spot on Craigslist) Correct me on this, but didn't Einstein say "After the bees are gone, humanity has 4 years left..."??? You go dude, and as Joe Dirt said...

"Keep on keepin on"


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

*I Wanted To, But .....*

A couple of weeks before my Memorial Day swarm, i wanted to split my hive. As of the middle of May , i've had my hive for one yr, Italians, northern breed by Frank LaGrant in Ware, Mass. I believe Frank has retired this yr.from selling hives and nucs, ( 30yr of selective breeding) as he is no longers selling bees. I think he still selling bee stuff on his website, with a ref. to a guy with his bee strain, selling nucs...
Anyway, i inspected the hive all the way, two deeps the brood chamber and a new empty med super of permacomb... I put a queen excluder on top of the med. permacomb then a shallow of drawn comb from the spring before... I figured if the queen needed laying space, or the girls needed storage space for nectar/pollen,they'd go for the frame of permacomb. Not to mention the space availble in the top shallow for honey. 
Well, i couldn't find any eggs, never saw the queen once since she's been on my land this past yr. and couldn't find any queen cells...I decided to just leave it alone...no swarm cells, and being half blind ( macular degeneration)..There seemed to be a limited amount of pollen stores and not much capped or open brood...
Not seeing any eggs, and little brood/pollen, etc. i decided to leave it alone.....Now i wish i had done a walk away split..., despite not seeing what i wanted to see....maybe my girls would have stay home.. If i had checkerboarded, I may have had a busting hive of honey producers...oh well...before i watch my bees swarm again, right or wrong, i'll make some kind of manipulation to encourage them to stay...


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

so Bjorn..... if you cat jumps onto MY fence and into MY back yard.... should I have a freaking cow about it? Shoot it?

Come on...... it is an acre and a half...... keep the bees.... and yes... SCREW THE NEIGHBOR!!!

DO NOT CANCEL THE NUCS.....


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I can't speak for you chef. Not sure why your asking a hypothetical question and rationalizing your reaction on my answer. My guess from your "screw the nieghbor" response, that you would probably shoot my cat.

Please do not try to drag me to the bottom of the sewer, when my answer was VERY appropriate, with intelligent, reasoning, and common sense given the forefront.

Screw the nighbor knee jerk reactions usually gets you nowhere with the newspaper article perhaps pending, the township supervisors meeting thats sure to bring the subject up (she is on the board..right?), or rallying the "troops" to a person's defense. Not many from the state agriculture's office or any other association that perhaps could lend a hand and some support, gets involved when a beekeepers takes a hardened stance.

I think Kevin has taken to heart some of the more rational advice and humor given. 

I can show you circimstances like this many times over. They usually end happily for the beekeeper when education, rational behavior, and reasoning are involved. Go figure......


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

bjorn:

you know I love you... dont you 

I am saying... that it his HIS land. If the neighbor didnt like cats and your cat jumped over the fence... in your yard... so be it....

it is HIS LAND..... use it the way you would like. 

If the neighbors have flowers..... tell them it is free pollination.

If it was me..... I would actually try to educate them over some honey chocolate chip cookies. It is actually better to talk with them over things to come to a compromise. I would rather do this however, I am more prone to "srew the neighbor" if they just freak out and over react.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

You could tell the neighbors that if you have to give up the bees then your next area of interest will probably be Uranium 238 and you might try to design and build your very own nuclear reactor.


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> I am saying... that it his HIS land. If the neighbor didnt like cats and your cat jumped over the fence... in your yard... so be it....
> it is HIS LAND..... use it the way you would like.


Chef, I am curious, which country are you living in?  Here in the US, the days of being able to do what you want with your own land has long gone.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Against the possibility of someone qouting a long ago dead person, (one who probably owned slaves, voted against womens rights, used child labor, and voted to impose restrictions on free trade with blue laws), and who just happened to sign some document or another, I'll add some more....

I am glad I don't need to worry about my nieghbor opening a dog kennel next to my home with all the constant barking. Same applies if he has a hair up his butt and wants to open a slaughter house, start a dump, open a rifle range, etc.

Yes, zoning goes too far sometimes. What started as something to bring civility, now impedes beyond public good. What started as something to keep the "idiots" in line with a societies expectations has reached beyond its original scope.

I see zoning as an abused matter, but with few other options. Obviously we, or at least me, see the betterment of today versus the days of throwing your sewer in the streets, or each family having a pig pen out back. There are residential areas that restrict some behavior, and there are other zones that allow free enterprise of agriculture, etc. 

Working with your zoning board, and making your case that many, many other communities have allowed beekeeping will go a long way.

Its hard to look in the mirror and actual realize that "Every person should do what they want" is not a thing of reality. Its even harder to get on a board and make statements along those lines..... 

Ok, who's getting out the sticks......


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

BjornBee said:


> Ok, who's getting out the sticks......


No sticks here; only agreement. If it weren't for some basic zoning laws, there would be a never ending series of neighbor wars. Imagine if someone decided to suddenly build a shooting range directly adjacent to my, preexisting, peaceful meditation retreat. I'd have to send angry meditation vibes in their direction and hope they didn't shoot back.

I like my neighbors, but I don't want to see them every day. I've said it before, and I'll say it again -- the best insurance against neighbor problems is plenty of elbow room. It's too bad a person has to be able to afford a chunk of land in order to gain some peace and quiet, but sometimes that's the way the cookie crumbles.

P.S. Thomas Jefferson, for one, had plenty of elbow room.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

That depends entirely on where you live.


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

I live on six country acres. My neighbors know that I have bees. The nearest one mentioned that he was concerned for his small grandchild being stung. Seems the little boy has been stung when "playing" with a bee. When my hive swarmed, I walked over to let him know it happened, where the swarm was at, and what I was doing to fix it. No complaints. A couple of weeks after the swarm was captured, I gave the boy a honey bear. He was ecstatic. The neighbor did leave an area of thick woods opposite the hives while making the remainder of his land "park-like." 

If I lived in the city, I would have to be more sensitive to my neighbors because the bees could interfere with their peaceful enjoyment of their property. Bees do fly where they want, but when you put 30,000 or more of them a few feet away from the property line, you dramatically increase the likelihood that something adverse may happen. If the subdivision had restrictions, or the city had ordinances, against beekeeping, I would abide by them and look elsewhere for a bee yard.


----------



## optlock (Apr 23, 2007)

*Gee*

I have four hives at my house with nehbors everywhere. I even have a small nuc on my front porch. 
Some people just dont understand. 
Best of luck


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

When I was just starting the bees, I heard a story from some aquaintenances within less than a mile about a swarm(not mine) that took up residence in their bathroom (crawled in a gap by a pipe) and how they had to kill it by spraying in their bathroom.

Most of the swarm calls I get are in residential areas (mostly in urban or suburban areas, 2 in school yards). Most of the stories of swarms that I hear about are in suburban areas (ok so that is because most of them are in the country and never seen). They can get swarms in their yard from almost anywhere (although regardless where from you are getting the blame now!!)

Once you learn better to manage the hive(s) it won't be an issue. Too bad the swarm didn't land in their yard and you could walk over there without any protection and hive it....

My best defense is my 5 little kids that co-exist mostly peacefully with my hives. But I can imagine the alarm of my neighbors if a swarm were to stop in their yard.

But laws(ordinances) are still laws and need to be followed if they are enforced..uh I mean regardless.... If not any ordinances, then you need to do some serious education before one person changes it for everybody.

Rick


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

BjornBee said:


> Against the possibility of someone qouting a long ago dead person...


Ooh, Ooh! ME! ME!

That has to be my cue.

A man who carries a cat by the tail learns something he can learn in no other way. - Mark Twain


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I really think that now is the perfect time to face down any zoning
Nazis that one even suspects might make a problem for a poor 
little beekeeper, as the press will fall all over themselves for a
"local angle" on the whole "Cee Cee Dee" thingy.

Heck, this stuff writes itself!

"...Yes, bees are dying, no one knows why, there is a looming
threat to crop pollination, but here in East Overshoe one local 
resident who has kept his bees alive in the face of all the 
devastation now faces a bigger threat to his bees - The Zoning Board. 
Join us at 11:00 for our special report *"Bees Besieged, Beekeeper
Grieves"*..."

Heck, this could become bigger than "Save The Whales", if we
play it right. We could get counties to subsidize new beekeepers.

(As an aside, I tried to save the whales, but only one would fit
in my swimming pool.)


----------



## Dane Bramage (May 11, 2007)

Jim Fischer said:


> "...Yes, bees are dying, no one knows why, there is a looming
> threat to crop pollination, but here in East Overshoe one local
> resident who has kept his bees alive in the face of all the
> devastation now faces a bigger threat to his bees - The Zoning Board.
> ...


heh heh heh.. I LIKE it. Grace under pressure, entrepreneurship under socialism... reminds me of the 'showerbuddy' company that developed a 3 head shower spout. good stuff.


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

BjornBee said:


> Against the possibility of someone qouting a long ago dead person


"If it was not for beekeepers, then between local zoning boards, home owners associations, the supreme court of the United States and soccer moms, bees would become extinct within 4 years" - Albert Einstein


----------



## Beorn (Apr 15, 2007)

*A little understanding can go a long way.*

I have to say, even being a beekeeper, I can understand the concern of the neighbor. They probably don't have the knowledge of bee behavior that even your beginning beekeeper has. So, overreacting to a swarm of bees would be "normal>" And zoning laws are meant to protect us from the idiots who want to build McMansions in a rural community or a porn shop next to a school. The problem is they tend to overextend into our personal lives. I had a similar problem this spring with new pigs. They escaped and got the dander up of my local animal control officer. A quick visit, with hat in hand, to my zoning officer let me know I really had nothing to worry about from animal contol.

Problem is, I should have made the visit BEFORE my pigs escaped. Just as we all should be checking with local zoning boards as to wether or not we can keep bees. But hindsight is 20/20. Maybe that should be in the introduction of the next printing of every beginning beekeeeper's book. CHECK OUT LOCAL CODES before you plop down the money to take up beekeeping. If you know your OK and your neighbor starts freaking out because their East Hampton uber-pooch got stung or a bee in buzzing around the back seat of their SUV, you can politely apologize for the inconvenience and remind them that you can only do so much to control the flight path of your bees.

Michael

P.S. Don't forget to throw them some honey this fall. A little guilt will help them settle down the next time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When I go get a swarm call, those people had the same experience as your neighbors and nobody next door has a hive. How do you KNOW the swarm is from your hive. What does it matter if it was or wasn't. Bees swarm all the time and seldom does ANYONE get stung.


----------



## Church (May 31, 2007)

Oh my! Who would call the cops for bees? Is that an east coast thang? In California the neighbors would be saying "kewl, green is in, don't harm the little guys" 

You could always file a NPO "the society for the prevention of cruelty to bees" and accept donations every time you remove a swarm from their tree....... If you have 1.5 acres, it wouldnt be hard to hide 10 hives in a shed and I doubt the police would get a search warrant to hunt down the dreaded criminals.

Some people rejoice that nature is alive and well, others just want to kill it and put in a tennis court..............sad.


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

*Zoning And Bees...*

Went down to town hall and found out there are no regulations for honeybees other than being 10ft from the property line.Same goes if i wanted a dairy goat or a few chickens.My hives are over 100 ft from the property line.


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

*Kevin M-*

> Went down to town hall and found out there are no regulations for honeybees other than being 10ft from the property line.Same goes if i wanted a dairy goat or a few chickens.My hives are over 100 ft from the property line.

Made my day. Thank-you.
-j


----------



## Jack21222 (May 29, 2007)

Kevin M said:


> Went down to town hall and found out there are no regulations for honeybees other than being 10ft from the property line.Same goes if i wanted a dairy goat or a few chickens.My hives are over 100 ft from the property line.


That's good news. Sounds like you have some just plain evil neighbors, calling the fuzz over honey bees flying several stories above their heads past their property. 

Personally, I like the idea of giving them a free jar of honey or two after you harvest, just so they can wallow in guilt the rest of the year. Not to mention, it may persuade them to be more tolerant of your bees.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Migratory beekeepers are active in NY. It is possible for AHB to arrive there. They are attracted to existing hives. The beekeeper will know in 24 hours if they have arrived and kill them. The hive is an important defense against AHB. Once removed, your neighbors are in more danger from bees, not less. It sounds like you need some quiet face time with them. If you had never seen a swarm, one flying over your house would encourage you to call Someone. Bring some pix of swarm beards. Offer to dress up the kids and show them your bee hive.


dickm


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

I would rather keep peace with my neighbors. Your right MB, nobody can really prove where that swarm came from, still it can be scarty if you've never seen one, and its kinda close. I get along with all my neighbors, i've just had a few problems with one. 
Perhaps i'll try what you've suggeted Dick, someone has to be the first to offer a olive branch...i do understand his concern.Hopefully everything will work out, and i can learn to control some swarming better..


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Kevin M said:


> Went down to town hall and found out there are no regulations for honeybees other than being 10ft from the property line.Same goes if i wanted a dairy goat or a few chickens.My hives are over 100 ft from the property line.


So when ya gettin the Goat and Chickens? When when??


----------



## longarm (Apr 21, 2006)

*goats are passe'*

skip ahead and get bison!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

keep the bees... buy the nucs... give the neihbors some honey and a sheet of paper that has some education on it for them. 

in the paper... if they have flowers.... explain the importance of pollination and the fact that it is free pollinaiton for everyone in the area.


----------

